# latest project-earth stove



## bigjohn72 (Oct 27, 2012)

before and almost finished pics


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow, I've heard of them but never seen one...very interesting. Good job on the refurb!


----------



## bigjohn72 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, still have to do the feet, just get caught up with work and the farm, seems like i don't have any time, hopefully things will slow down soon


----------



## GeneralBill (Oct 27, 2012)

Hah!  Burned a similar one for ten years. Didn't look as nice though. I liked the ability to put in 24" pieces and big fat unsplittable (by hand) oak uglies. One thing to look for is hairline cracks. Mine developed several. They can be hard to see.

My newer Summit is better, but I do miss the great radiated heat from it.

Nice work!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking good.  Not too much left. 

What's the firebox size on it?


----------



## bigjohn72 (Oct 28, 2012)

the fire box is 16 inches deep, 22 inches wide and 18 inches tall


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 28, 2012)

bigjohn72 said:


> the fire box is 16 inches deep, 22 inches wide and 18 inches tall


 
That's 3.67 cubic feet on the firebox, so probably about 3.5 or slightly less usable.  That's a big firebox.


----------

